# IL/WI border - Western/Fisher plow and spreader parts-new



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

All parts are brand new in packaging. Shipping available. Pictures available. [email protected] 
W26385/F26400 4 port isolation module $150
62535 12 pin harness kit $175
69280 PC board, 9 button, v plow $275
29244 Spreader harness kit $185
26349 plug in harness kit, not sure if complete $50
29247 poly hopper spreader controller $300


----------



## LION10 (Dec 15, 2020)

You can send me a picture for 69280 PC board, 9 button, v plow $275 .
email: [email protected]
I can order directly on the website

thanks a lot
Jean


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

SnowMatt13 said:


> All parts are brand new in packaging. Shipping available. Pictures available. [email protected]
> W26385/F26400 4 port isolation module $150
> 62535 12 pin harness kit $175
> 69280 PC board, 9 button, v plow $275
> ...


Do you still have the isolation module


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

all parts besides pc board sold


----------

